

Ask HN: Was the free 1st episode of Silicon Valley an elaborate Googlebomb? - BWStearns

I was looking for a way to watch ep2+ of Silicon Valley and I realized that most searches I would normally use to find places to watch it led to an interminable amount of blog posts and news stories about SV episode 1 being available on youtube. If they didn&#x27;t intend to wipe out all links to pirate sites then it&#x27;s a hell of a bonus.
======
taternuts
That's probably just because your keywords aligned with these more
popular/recent blog posts. "watch silicon valley" would probably return that
kind of thing - "silicon valley torrent" might have returned another set of
results.

------
voltagex_
That's not a Googlebomb.

------
CIARobotFish
The second episode won't air until April 13th.

